# Come localizzare un cellulare



## Papero (18 Aprile 2011)

Incredibile!!! 

Questo sito permette di localizzare in tempo reale tutti i cellulari con  GPS,
io ho provato con il numero di mia moglie... E  funziona!!!

http://www.trackapartner.com


----------



## Tubarao (18 Aprile 2011)

Cacchio Papero....è vero.....funziona......ho provato con quello della collega che oggi ha chiamato e ha detto che era malata.....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Incredibile!!!
> 
> Questo sito permette di localizzare in tempo reale tutti i cellulari con GPS,
> io ho provato con il numero di mia moglie... E funziona!!!
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Cacchio Papero....è vero.....funziona......ho provato con quello della collega che oggi ha chiamato e ha detto che era malata.....:rotfl:


  cazzaroletta......


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Incredibile!!!
> 
> Questo sito permette di localizzare in tempo reale tutti i cellulari con  GPS,
> io ho provato con il numero di mia moglie... E  funziona!!!
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Aprile 2011)

Incredibile!!!!

Funziona davvero!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


  e'vero funziona.....infatti mia moglie aveva detto che sarebbe andata dalla prof di matematica del figlio...chissa'stasera come sara'stanca........


----------



## xfactor (18 Aprile 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooo, con il Conteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??????????????????????????????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



a lui tutto è concesso!:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooooooo, con il Conteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??????????????????????????????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> a lui tutto è concesso!:rotfl:


Non si sfugge alla maledizione del COnte!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

bellissimo :mexican:

ci ho provato con il cell di una mia amica che sta attraversando un brutto periodo

alta bella lunghi capelli scuri ...

m'è preso un colpo :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Papero (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bellissimo :mexican:
> 
> ci ho provato con il cell di una mia amica che sta attraversando un brutto periodo
> 
> ...


l'hai beccata in atteggiamento sospetto? :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> l'hai beccata in atteggiamento sospetto? :rotfl:


o era lei 
o una sosia  :carneval:


----------



## Papero (21 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o era lei
> o una sosia  :carneval:


E' incredibile, tutte le volte che provo a cercare la mia ex zoccola la trovo in atteggiamento sospettissimo a palla!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Aprile 2011)

Però come avete sicuramente sentito, il polverone GPS sollevato per via del database sulle iPhone ecc è molto simile allo scherzo, ma non fa ridere. Dopotutto, Apple sembre che sia dirittura peggiore del suo eterno e scorettissimo rivale Microsoft


----------

